# 7 new genres that need to be explored



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Concerto for rapper - or perhaps think of it as "art song" 

2. Concerto for jazz ensemble - the symphony orchestra vs. (say) alto sax, trumpet, piano, bass, and drums, maybe add a vibraphone, guitar, or the odd contrabass trombone in some works 

3. Concerto for rock band - the symphony orchestra vs. 2 electric guitars, electric bass and drums, maybe with an electric keyboard in some works 

4. Hip-hop ballet - you know this needs to be done 

5. Concerto for noise / Concerto for sound art 

6. Mellotron Concerto 

7. Reggae opera - I'm told that rap opera has been done already. However, to the best of my knowledge reggae opera is unexplored.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

If you want rap opera (or indeed "hiphopera") check out R. Kelly's "Trapped in the Closet". No seriously, it's a work of pure genius.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

science said:


> 2. Concerto for jazz ensemble - the symphony orchestra vs. (say) alto sax, trumpet, piano, bass, and drums, maybe add a vibraphone, guitar, or the odd contrabass trombone in some works


You'd think that had been done, though I can't think of any off the top of my head beside Ned Rorem's Lions, a Dream, from way back in '63, which has a jazz ensemble pitted against an orchestra, though there's no improvising.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Hip-hop ballet is apparently already a thing





I would think there's quite a lot of prog rock that approaches a rock concerto and lots of hip-hop borrows from classical, here is some Mozart rap

__
https://soundcloud.com/thirdmanrecords%2Fleck-mich-im-arsch

Noise concerto sounds interesting, here's a noisy requiem





Reggae opera sounds like a fascinating idea.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

quack said:


> Mozart rap.


Wait a minute. Out of all of Mozart's accomplishments, they choose to sing about _that_?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Well ICP aren't known to be the most cerebral of rappers. Or to put it another way ICP are the dregs at the top of the rap barrel, but it is funny.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

3. Concerto for rock band

Done by Deep Purple.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

WATCHU KNOW ABOUT MOWZART?
HE WAS DEAF AS IN HE COULDN'T HEAR ****
NAW MAN I THINK THAT WAS BEEF-OVEN

I'm not an ICP fan, but the intro to their rap on "Leck mich im arsch" does make me laugh.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

science said:


> 3. Concerto for rock band - the symphony orchestra vs. 2 electric guitars, electric bass and drums, maybe with an electric keyboard in some works
> .


Schnittke-Concerto Grosso No.2 includes electric guitars, drumset


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

But but but, concertos and ballet and opera are not new genre!

(Prokofiev has done a turntable concerto, did you know?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Russo is a real category-bender: blues band and orchestra. It's good for one listen.










By the way, Ozawa looks groovy!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

What's with all the concertos? That's so twentieth century!

Henze's _Der langwierige Weg in die Wohnung der Natascha Ungeheuer_ (_The tedious way to Natascha Ungeheuer's apartment_) (1971) is scored for male vocalist (extreme techniques required), jazz band, _Pierrot lunaire _style chamber ensemble, brass ensemble, lots of percussion, Hammond organ and tape.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Henze's _Der langwierige Weg in die Wohnung der Natascha Ungeheuer_ (_The tedious way to Natascha Ungeheuer's apartment_) (1971) is scored for male vocalist (extreme techniques required), jazz band, _Pierrot lunaire _style chamber ensemble, brass ensemble, lots of percussion, Hammond organ and tape.


William Bolcom's Songs of Innocence and Experience is kind of like that; it has an orchestra, wind band, rock band, and operatic and cabaret singers. And the closing piece is, of all things, reggae.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Yngwie Malmsteen's suite for electric guitar is close.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

science said:


> 4. Hip-hop ballet - you know this needs to be done












I'm not a rap fan but I still don't see why people treat it with such gravitas.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's another one along similar lines to your topic, science, but I haven't heard it. Looks like it might be quirky and a bit of fun? -


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> I'm not a rap fan but I still don't see why people treat it with such gravitas.


How did the "but ... still" work in this sentence?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

How about *Tommy* and *Quadrophenia *by the Who? I would think they qualify as "rock operas".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

some guy said:


> But but but, concertos and ballet and opera are not new genre!
> 
> (Prokofiev has done a turntable concerto, did you know?)


For people who want to hear it:
Link, including links to an 8 min excerpt and the complete concerto on YouTube.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

samurai said:


> How about *Tommy* and *Quadrophenia *by the Who? I would think they qualify as "rock operas".


Tommy is a song cycle not an opera but, presumably, when the album was first released the marketing people didn't think that "song cycle" was pretentious/catchy enough. A song cycle with a running story, like _Der Winterreise._



some guy said:


> (Prokofiev has done a turntable concerto, did you know?)


Gabriel Prokofiev - the composer's grandson.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i'd like to hear a slide guitar (lap or pedal steel) in classical music. 
But it seems that no serious composer has really understood the potential of electric guitar in general (and distortion, and effects).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep, Deep Purple did it and a very uneasy partnership of group and orchestra it was, too - it probably would have been better had it been written for one or the other or simply consigned to being a Jon Lord solo project. Anyway, I'm glad it wasn't a resounding success or they may have been tempted to follow it up and as a result we may not have got the blistering 'In Rock' album the following year.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

science said:


> How did the "but ... still" work in this sentence?


Typo seems I'm the only person on this site that makes them.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Typo seems I'm the only person on this site that makes them.


No problem man.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

One of my favorites...gonna grab the disc now!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> 4. Hip-hop ballet - you know this needs to be done


I've played viola in a hip-hop _cantata_ in this concert at the Melbourne Recital Centre.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

One I saw on special here & might pick up, but I'm snowshoed by dozens of unlistened cd's as it is -

Terje Rypdal - Double Concerto for two electric guitars & orch. (ECM new music label)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

A wind concerto, as performed here needs more exploration ...


----------

